# My birdies



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 12, 2013)

My birdies:

Jasper: He's a rescue with a dirty vocabulary! Haha.

Turtle: Adopted from pamperedpeeps.com - love this conure so so so much.

Emma: Adopted from a local breeder.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 12, 2013)

They are beautiful!! I have a Caique Parrot! Birds are a lot of fun huh? 
Cute names too!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes. They're really fun! I saw another Green Cheek yesterday that I wanted!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 12, 2013)

Do your three all get along and play together?


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 12, 2013)

Jasper (Amazon) would kill the two little ones. Turtle and Emma hate each other & fight. Haha


----------



## jtrux (Aug 12, 2013)

I really enjoy birds, I would like to have another someday.


----------

